# Kernel panic: hardware or software -related?



## KatKitty (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello, I've had my Mac mini since August or September this year, and at the end of October I noticed I was getting some kernel panics, 7 in total so far. I'm not sure why, at first I thought they were software issues, like avast, vlc, spotflux, virtual box, or some other third party thing. I uninstalled avast and virtual box, and they stopped for awhile, but then I got a couple panics again a few days ago. The computer came with OSX 10.8, but I updated to 10.9 about a week or so after it came out. I'd like to paste in one of the kernel panic logs, do you think anyone here can see if they think this could point to hardware as the possible culprit? I should also mention, I haven't made any hardware upgrades to my Mac. (The panic logs slightly differ, some have different CPU caller numbers, etc). Also, what troubleshooting can I do for hardware?

Here's the error log:

Anonymous UUID: 8D477624-DDA2-C415-11BD-BD5F3E8D1295

Mon Nov 25 17:12:41 2013
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xffffff80240dc19e): Kernel trap at 0xffffff80240510c1, type 14=page fault, registers:
CR0: 0x000000008001003b, CR2: 0x0000000000000ff0, CR3: 0x0000000026bc9000, CR4: 0x00000000001606e0
RAX: 0x66ff98e864e60005, RBX: 0x00000000000003e8, RCX: 0xffffff80246872e0, RDX: 0x0000000000000000
RSP: 0xffffff80a4c62e20, RBP: 0xffffff80a4c62ef0, RSI: 0x0000000000000000, RDI: 0xffffff8027438360
R8: 0x00000000d596c9c9, R9: 0x000000000000fcff, R10: 0x0000000000000000, R11: 0xffffff80243ee610
R12: 0xffffff8027438360, R13: 0x0000000000001f40, R14: 0x0000000000001000, R15: 0x0000000000000000
RFL: 0x0000000000010206, RIP: 0xffffff80240510c1, CS: 0x0000000000000008, SS: 0x0000000000000010
Fault CR2: 0x0000000000000ff0, Error code: 0x0000000000000000, Fault CPU: 0x0

Backtrace (CPU 0), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff80a4c62ab0 : 0xffffff8024022f69 
0xffffff80a4c62b30 : 0xffffff80240dc19e 
0xffffff80a4c62d00 : 0xffffff80240f3606 
0xffffff80a4c62d20 : 0xffffff80240510c1 
0xffffff80a4c62ef0 : 0xffffff802444c366 
0xffffff80a4c62f30 : 0xffffff802444c450 
0xffffff80a4c62f70 : 0xffffff802444c406 
0xffffff80a4c62f80 : 0xffffff7fa4daa226 
0xffffff80a4c62fe0 : 0xffffff7fa4daac1c 
0xffffff80a4c63080 : 0xffffff80242cbfdd 
0xffffff80a4c63390 : 0xffffff80242db7cb 
0xffffff80a4c634c0 : 0xffffff80242dae99 
0xffffff80a4c636a0 : 0xffffff80242d67ff 
0xffffff80a4c63ae0 : 0xffffff80242c8426 
0xffffff80a4c63b30 : 0xffffff80242c8722 
0xffffff80a4c63d10 : 0xffffff80242b688d 
0xffffff80a4c63d30 : 0xffffff8024252273 
0xffffff80a4c63d60 : 0xffffff802423364e 
0xffffff80a4c63e00 : 0xffffff802422ad1c 
0xffffff80a4c63eb0 : 0xffffff8024231cb4 
0xffffff80a4c63fb0 : 0xffffff80240d6aa7 
Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
com.osxkernel.tuxlerext(1.0)[7A2AE3E1-6214-57DC-0812-824B2FD1058A]@0xffffff7fa4da9000->0xffffff7fa4dacfff

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
13A603

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 13.0.0: Thu Sep 19 22:22:27 PDT 2013; root:xnu-2422.1.72~6/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 1D9369E3-D0A5-31B6-8D16-BFFBBB390393
Kernel slide: 0x0000000023e00000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff8024000000
System model name: Macmini6,1 (Mac-031AEE4D24BFF0B1)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 272597309046
last loaded kext at 266355907071: com.apple.filesystems.msdosfs	1.9 (addr 0xffffff7fa4ec9000, size 65536)
last unloaded kext at 164762629998: com.apple.driver.AppleFileSystemDriver	3.0.1 (addr 0xffffff7fa46b7000, size 8192)
loaded kexts:
com.osxkernel.tuxlerext	1
com.spotflux.Spotflux.tun	1.0
com.apple.filesystems.msdosfs	1.9
com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch	80.14
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.60
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	3.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet	1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.5.13
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	4.2.0f6
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver	124
com.apple.driver.AGPM	100.14.11
com.apple.driver.ApplePlatformEnabler	2.0.9d1
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformShim	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.1.12
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver	2.5.2fc2
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHD4000Graphics	8.1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	2.5.2fc2
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltIP	1.0.10
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport	4.2.0f6
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCPDRC	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHWAccess	1
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.7.0
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelFramebufferCapri	8.1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController	325.7
com.apple.BootCache	35
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	404
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless	1.0.0d1
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	2.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	650.4.4
com.apple.driver.AppleSDXC	1.4.0
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet	3.6.9b9
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331	700.20.22
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	4.9.9
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	2.9.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBXHCI	650.4.3
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	650.4.1
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	216.0.0
com.apple.security.quarantine	3
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	153
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	216.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothHIDKeyboard	170.15
com.apple.driver.AppleHIDKeyboard	170.15
com.apple.driver.IOBluetoothHIDDriver	4.2.0f6
com.apple.driver.AppleMultitouchDriver	245.13
com.apple.kext.triggers	1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.7
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	4.2.0f6
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	91
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	2.5.2fc2
com.apple.vecLib.kext	1.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.9.4fc11
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.14
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.11d1
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport	4.2.0f6
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	2.5.2fc2
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	2.5.2fc2
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	2.2.5
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.3.6
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI	1.0.12d1
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformPlugin	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.6d1
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	5.5.1d27
com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2	98.7.1
com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl	3.4.12
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.3.6
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	3.6.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	650.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPInAdapter	2.5.0
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPAdapterFamily	2.5.0
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltPCIDownAdapter	1.4.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	650.4.4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	650.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltNHI	1.9.2
com.apple.iokit.IOThunderboltFamily	2.8.5
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController	1.0.3b3
com.apple.driver.mDNSOffloadUserClient	1.0.1b4
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	600.34
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	3.2
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily	4.5.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	650.4.4
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.6.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	650.4.4
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	2.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	7
com.apple.security.sandbox	278.10
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.iokit.IOReportFamily	21
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	371.1
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.9
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore	2
com.apple.driver.AppleFDEKeyStore	28.30
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.8
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.4
com.apple.kec.pthread	1
com.apple.kec.corecrypto	1.0

System Profile:
Model: Macmini6,1, BootROM MM61.0106.B03, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 2.5 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 2.7f1
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 4000, Intel HD Graphics 4000, Built-In, 1024 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x02FE, 0x45424A3230554638424455302D474E2D4620
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x02FE, 0x45424A3230554638424455302D474E2D4620
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x10E), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.98.100.22)
Bluetooth: Version 4.2.0f6 12982, 3 services, 23 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Ethernet, Ethernet, en0
Serial ATA Device: APPLE HDD HTS545050A7E362, 500.11 GB
USB Device: Hub
USB Device: Hub
USB Device: IR Receiver
USB Device: BRCM20702 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
USB Device: Hub
Thunderbolt Bus: Mac mini, Apple Inc., 23.4



Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF 


Shut down your Mac and wait 10 seconds.
Press the power button.
Immediately after you hear the startup tone, hold down the Shift key.
You should press the Shift key as soon as possible after you hear the startup tone, but not before.
Release the Shift key when you see the gray Apple logo and progress indicator (spinning gear).

To leave safe mode, restart the computer normally without holding down any keys during startup.
if it works ok in safe mode you might think about uninstalling some of your third party software


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

My experience has been that kernel panics are hardware related. All the ones I've ever had were due to bad RAM or SMC. Try resetting the SMC and PRAM (Info on how to due so for your Mac are on Apple's site.). If it keeps happening, I'd say but a RAM upgrade and see if it goes away.


----------

